# 02 BMW 325i build - take 2



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you for viewing my build log. I appreciate your interest in my simple SQ set up.

I bought this BMW in October 2007, and I had some existing equipment from a previous install. After purchasing a few new pieces, all were installed by a local installer in January of 2008. Most of the set up has changed since then (hence the version 2 - version 1 is on Sound Domain) – once I get the new Zuki small mono installed – I’ll be done (for now). 



















My objectives: a clean, stealth (as much as possible), SQ oriented install.

Head Unit:

I debated between using the stock HU and a JL Cleansweep, a Nak CD45z that I had from a previous install, or purchase a new HU that offered EQ, active x-over, TA, and iPod control. I chose the Alpine 9887 and I have been happy with the choice. I have listened to the Clarion DRZ in Zach’s car, and I really liked the sound. It is difficult to say without an A to B comparison with the other pieces of my equipment whether it would sound a whole lot better than my 9887 (this has been debated on other threads – no real need to do it here). It is counter to the SQ goals, but I am an iPod guy. My listening preference can change genres three times within the 40 minute drive I have to work. I like having all of my music with me at all times, the ability to control the iPod (well) through the HU interface, and I have everything ripped at 320 kbps – so it doesn’t sound awful. 



















Front Components:

My installer and I considered a few options for speaker placement, and decided that the stock location for the mids was no good. We didn’t want to use the kicks, and didn’t want to cut holes in the metal of the doors in the stock location. He felt the best sound came from a mid door, slightly on-axis location.

Pics of pod build














































The first set of components were JL Audio C5 6.5” set, but I was not satisfied with the sound. The tweets were too bright for my taste and the mids did not produce much midbass. I purchased a set of Morel HU621 home speakers (8 ohm) and have been very impressed with their performance.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Morel HU 621 mids (the grill is one of those 'eye of the beholder things - I like it, but most don't)




























As you can see with the door pod, I have the ability to mount many types of drivers – 7” diameter (possibly even 8’s) and quite deep mounting as well if I ever get the urge to try something else – for now, I’m very happy with the Morel’s. I switched out the JL tweeters for a set of Morel MT23’s which were mounted in the sail panels

I have the crossovers set as follows:
Sub: low pass @ 80 hz
Mid: high pass @ 63 hz; low pass @ 2 kHz
Tweet: low pass @ 2.5 kHz

Rear Components:

I originally had a set of a/d/s 346is installed in the rear deck, but decided I didn’t like the sound of rear fill and preferred to have a good set of components with active crossover control up front. 










Amps:

When I first had the system installed, I had a Monitor 1 (4 channel) for the components and a JL 500/1 for the sub. 










We mounted these upside down under the rear deck



















I eventually purchased an Alpine 4.100 from a friend, and I tried out an Alpine 600.1 to replace the JL so I would have matching amps. I didn’t feel the Alpine sub amp had as ‘full’ of a sound as the JL, and I just didn’t get the output that I was wanting (novice A to B comparison).


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I gave back the 600.1 and sold the JL and the 4.100 and purchased a Zuki Eleets 4 channel and the Zuki small mono amp. I have been extremely happy with the Zuki Eleets, but I won’t go into that here (again, the debate rages on in other sections of this site – please not here). 
<Satirical disclaimer> (I understand now the view that amps are a collection of commodity parts and the positive differences I heard going from the Alpine to the Zuki were psychosomatic).










Temporary mounting:










I have not received the small mono yet (hopefully before the NC meet on the 29th of May). I have borrowed an Alpine Mono amp from J-Man (thanks dude) to get me through until the Zuki arrives. The 400 watts that the Alpine delivers really makes the SI Mag play well. 

I will include pictures of the small mono once it arrives. I will include a couple more pics of the Eleets on it's permanent amp rack once I post the sub build pictures.

Subwoofer:

My original sub for this install was a 10” Onyx dual 2 ohm VC in a sealed box that the installer created, firing through the ski hole. I later discovered that the box must have been too big (1 cu ft, stuffed with a couple pounds of polyfill) for this sub because it would bottom out when pushed (at the time, a few different installers stated a voice coil must be blown – I took the sub / box out and replaced it with the Dayton – later placing the Onyx back in the original box that I had used for it (1 cu ft gross), and it played fine).





































I purchased a Dayton HO 10”, but I could never get the output that I wanted with the wattage that was supplied to it. This was a very musical sub, and it blended well with the front stage, but it just didn’t play with authority with most types of music. A friend (Slade1274) and I were going to try Chad’s Ugly Betty concept, but I decided to purchase the SI Mag before we could do the Betty.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I saw Nick’s SI ad on DIYMA on New Year’s Eve Day – called him up (fellow Carolinian), and after reading the information on his site and having a long discussion of my goals, I decided this was the sub for me. It took a few months to finally purchase the sub and a couple more before I got it installed, but I’m really enjoying the sub. When my buddy (again Slade1274) and I were deciding on box shapes / sizes – it became apparent that we wanted to try an inverted set up. We ran a wire inside the box in case I want to mount it standard. The box is wedge shaped (angle of trunk back wall), 0.97 cu ft net sealed box. 














































A few weeks ago, I drove down to Atlanta to work on the trunk area (sound dampening, subwoofer box build, and amp rack) with my buddy Slade1274. We worked steadily from Thursday night through Sunday afternoon.

Random pics:

Planning Room










Refreshment










Helper










Nice Subie (slade1274)










Have to love MDF


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Looking good mate! Can you hear the subwoofer at all? Or do you not have a steel firewall behind rear seats?
I hope you took care of the cooling system on that 3.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

First off - sound dampening (really just rattle control)














































I'm sure this piece will make all the difference 










My back still hurts after that weekend










Testing ideas for an amp rack


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

..... and sub (be a lot easier if we could just use the pink panels instead of mdf) 



















Sub box construction - wedge box about 1 cu ft




























We had an extra 'side' piece that wasn't exactly right, so it became a brace (box this small probably didn't need one, but it never hurts to go overboard).










This is what happens when your help wanders off too many times



















With integrated amp rack (first gen)


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Pictures of the 'stuffing' process




























box and rack










DIYMA vs Mag - Ryan had purchased one of the DIYMA's from Nguyen recently - we didn't have time to hook them up and do a side by side (I have heard them compared in Zach's car). I just wanted to see the difference in size.




























Test fit


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Amp rack - simple covered board that fits on the extensions of the sub box - mounted, but can be easily removed to work on the amps.



















Again, we decided to install the sub inverted, but it can be returned to a traditional format if I ever want to (I think it looks so good like this - I don't think I would ever want to change it)










Late night wiring - not recommended!



















All wired - amp rack mounted


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Final shots from today:























































I have a few more things to do - I need to clean up the wires going to the amps, I need to install the small mono when it comes, and clean up the wires going to the Mag.

Again - I am amazed at the work that Ryan was able to do - he had not seen the trunk, sub, or the amps prior to my arrival on Thursday night. He came up with the plan and executed (with several trips to Lowes and Home Depot of course) flawlessly to put me back on the road (grinning because of the awesome sound the Mag was putting out - despite the lack of sleep) to North Carolina. It is amazing what you can do with an Engineering mind, good tools, and an enjoyment of the hobby. 

I’ve tuned the system in the past (prior equipment installed) with Imprint – mixed results. The worse runs I had is when 2 installers ran Imprint (one stated he was an expert – worked on installing an alarm while he ran Imprint on my car – and then charged me $100 – it sounded like all of the voice was coming out of my left knee). I have had a couple runs that I did with a borrowed kit, and will try it again once my current equipment list is complete. 

I met up with a friend Sam (saMxp) to RTA the system using the PEQ in the 9887. I was very impressed with the results – make an adjustment, see the results on the graph, tweak a frequency here and there to get the response a little bit flatter. I feel that I achieved a more pleasing, listenable sound after running tuning with the RTA. 

I plan to tune the system again when we have the NC meet on 29 May (If I can get in line with Nick’s tuning program). With the 9887, I can keep the RTA settings that I completed with Sam on pre-set 1 and save the new setting as pre-set 2 so I can easily hear the difference in the two runs. Ultimately, I will have RTA 1, RTA 2, and Imprint to choose from. I will choose what sounds the best and keep it set to that pre-set. 

Parting shots



















Again, thank you for reading through this, and feel free to offer suggestions.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Cars and install is on point... But I'm really loving your kitchen!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks - unfortunately, the kitchen is Ryan's, not mine. The rest of the house rocks as well.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mless5 said:


> Looking good mate! Can you hear the subwoofer at all? Or do you not have a steel firewall behind rear seats?
> I hope you took care of the cooling system on that 3.


I have the ski hole and we had some stand off from the back of the box to the back of the seats. I always had trouble hearing the Dayton with up to 600 watts (gains at 3/4).

It is amazing with the Mag and the box design - the sub sound is strong with the 400 watts from the Alpine - that trunk has always been a black hole. I should have the headroom needed once I get the Zuki small mono installed.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking great Jason! 

Glad to hear the Alpine is performing well for you. I knew it would sound better in your trunk than sitting in my condo  I look forward to hearing that mag on the 29th neighbor! 

You won't even recognize my setup next time you see it :evilgrin::evilgrin::evilgrin::evilgrin:

Jman


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks j-man - did you get it done in Greenville or local? Can't wait to see it!


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

She is presently in Rocky Mount. My buddy I knew from back in the day that I ran into opened a mom-n-pop shop with another 20+year veteren of the business. We mapped everything out Saturday and the work will get done during the week. I pick the WS6 up next Saturday.  I have high hopes of a clean install and can't wait to hear the Zuki on the PRS's and the Xneon on the Q's. Enough  This is about your install!

Really looking forward to hearing the Mag with your already very impressive front stage!

Jman


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

It's about time you post that build. Looks awesome! Glad I could help out and looking forward to catching up with you in a couple weeks.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Wish I could meet up with you guys on the 29th and hear how the Mag works with the Morels but the wife and I are going to be off celebrating our 10th anniversary so I hope there'll be a next time! *cough*eastcoastbbq*cough*


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

We will get together one of these weekends - if things ever slow down. 

The 10th is much more important - I hope you guys have a great time. 

I would think the East Coast boys (and girls) should be able to put together something. I'll hopefully see skylar112 at Marv's in a few weeks - I'll take some notes.....


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The car is looking great J! I'm really looking forward to hearing it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

nice trunk; I am considering something similar for mine.


----------



## Beyond Silence (May 11, 2009)

nice install so far. thumbs up.

but whats that licence plate wants to be? one from munich? if so, its wrong


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> The car is looking great J! I'm really looking forward to hearing it in a couple of weeks.


Thanks Zach - I can thank you for steering me towards the Zukis and the SI Mag!

I just took a run - listened to Primus on the way there and back - that Mag is so clean, with the efficiency of the driver - the 400 watts makes it play with authority. Definitely bass up front sound - remind me to play that when you come 'over' to North Carolina.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

jonnyanalog said:


> nice trunk; I am considering something similar for mine.


Thanks! I went through a lot of different ideas - amp length had a lot to do with going this direction. It was funny - I pondered different designs for a few weeks, Ryan took one look at it, and offered the suggestion of mounting the amp rack the way it is - I thought it was a perfect solution for me. 

I'd like to see how yours comes out - pm me if you get a chance one it is done.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Beyond Silence said:


> nice install so far. thumbs up.
> 
> but whats that licence plate wants to be? one from munich? if so, its wrong


Well... that is the problem when you order these things off of the internet or get a bunch of Japanese character tattoos - not really sure if they are 'right' or not. 

It is only 'decorative', and I think it has an appealing look to it. I'm not sure how many others I'll run into that will know that it is wrong.  We'll keep it a secret between you, me, and everyone else that reads the thread


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Well... that is the problem when you order these things off of the internet or get a bunch of Japanese character tattoos - not really sure if they are 'right' or not.
> 
> It is only 'decorative', and I think it has an appealing look to it. I'm not sure how many others I'll run into that will know that it is wrong.  We'll keep it a secret between you, me, and everyone else that reads the thread


Don't worry Jason, I think it would have to be "wrong" in order for them to be able to sell them on the internet....


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks!

It is certainly the best it has ever sounded as well.


----------



## Auth (May 5, 2009)

What was the reason you guys decided that the stock location for the mids was no good, besides the fact that you have to cut the metal? I have a 2004 sedan and planned on installing some focal KRX2 comps in the stock location. I'm trying to keep the car looking stock as possible.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the question.

It took a lot to come to that conclusion. The pictures below show the stock location options: 1) buy a 5.25 speaker to easily attach to the inside of the door card 2) buy a shallow 6.5 that would need some modification of the inside of the door card or 3) cut a hole and build a baffle in the hollowed out area of the metal door. 



















I actually had printed out pictures of two installs that Bing had done (Simplicity in Sound) - on one, he had cut the holes in the doors, and the other, he had created kickpanels. (BTW, I love his work - great guy to bounce an idea or two off of as well - I'm hoping to meet him at Marv's.)

I had built kickpanels in a couple cars before, but I never liked the reduced foot space, and the anxiety of someone kicking them (service shop, clueless passenger). My installer at the time did not want to cut the holes in the metal doors. 

He wired the speaker and moved it in different orientations, and felt that the mid door, slightly on-axis orientation sounded the best. The door card had a small map holder pocket that I didn't use, there was a small 3" speaker where he cut the door card, and there was an opening into the door behind where the 3" speaker was located. 

There have been times where I wished the doors were a bit more stealth - especially considering thievery - there have also been times where I have considered buying new door cards and cutting the hole. I would then build a good baffle and potentially seal the space a bit better (the current pod is attached to the inside of the door card, but I have no rattles and it is a strong connection). But overall, I think I get really good sound with this placement - mid door (instead of at my ankles) and slightly on-axis. I get good mid bass in this location, and I believe a little more 'resolution' (if that is the right word) in the upper mid range. 

I know this is probably a longer explanation than what you were looking for, but it was one of the big hurdles early on for this install, but I am pretty happy with the aesthetics and the sound.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Auth said:


> What was the reason you guys decided that the stock location for the mids was no good, besides the fact that you have to cut the metal? I have a 2004 sedan and planned on installing some focal KRX2 comps in the stock location. I'm trying to keep the car looking stock as possible.


I'm actually very impressed by how this solution looks in person; very intergrated in my opinion. A few suggestions that would make it look even more stock would be to flush mount the driver and use a more stealthy speaker grill. You could also follow up with recovering the base of the door card with matching leather/vinyl to cover the stock driver location. The black/tan two tone is quite popular in new vehicles and blends quite well with Jasons black exterior. I love the solution and would recommend it to anyone willing to cut the door card.


----------



## Auth (May 5, 2009)

More info is always good when you are trying to learn. I have a Clutch, so kicks are out. I was just wondering if there was a serious "issue" with the stock location when going for none competition SQ. I'm going to put 6.5's in stock location, cut the door, sound proof, and use T/A to tune system. 

The install does look well done. The new BMW 335I is available in that two tone look. But stealth is a key factor for me. These cars are not civics or eclipses. For me there's a certain pedigree that you have to maintain when modding BMWs, Mercedes etc.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Auth said:


> .... there's a certain pedigree that you have to maintain when modding BMWs, Mercedes etc.


Nuff' said. I'm speaking for myself when I say we (you and I) have different priorities. For some reason, I think that is probably the best quality sound on this forum. I don't buy a car for image or prestige, I buy it to drive and enjoy.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Auth said:


> These cars are not civics or eclipses. For me there's a certain pedigree that you have to maintain when modding BMWs, Mercedes etc.


Some of us feel this way about our lowly Civics, too. 

OP, do you have pics of the current door pod? Might help explain.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

capnxtreme said:


> Some of us feel this way about our lowly Civics, too.
> 
> OP, do you have pics of the current door pod? Might help explain.


Certainly - I have several photos that I didn't add to the original thread.

Clean door









Looking at placement









Hole cut









Beginning of pods









Wrapped









Original tan fabric covering - looked integrated (except for black grills) but stained easily and started to wrinkle









Covered with black vinyl - I liked the contrasting colors because of the match with the dash. JL C5's in pic


















Current with Morel 









I liked Slade1274's comments about the possibility of making this stealth - something I may consider in the future.

I hope some of this helps.


----------



## rkb993 (Apr 10, 2009)

Interesting to read your thought process on a work in progress.


----------



## Auth (May 5, 2009)

slade1274 said:


> I'm speaking for myself when I say we (you and I) have different priorities. For some reason, I think that is probably the best quality sound on this forum. I don't buy a car for image or prestige, I buy it to drive and enjoy.


Not really. Mine are just not as absolute. And I have my car in a stick for a reason.

And capnxtreme. i Kid i kid  But you know you have a lot of brothers (civics) out there mangled


----------



## Beyond Silence (May 11, 2009)

looks good, but is the speaker only screwed down on the panel or does it have a secure connection with the metal panel? if not, ur gonna loose lots of dynamic


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

The pod has a very secure connection to the inside of the door card, but it is not connected in any way to the metal skin of the door. 

Some dynamic is probably lost, but I get a strong mid bass impact, and detailed mid range sound. I think that some of the advantages of this placement has counteracted some of the disadvantages. 

You do bring up a good point when others are looking at this placement.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Beyond Silence said:


> looks good, but is the speaker only screwed down on the panel or does it have a secure connection with the metal panel? if not, ur gonna loose lots of dynamic


That is one way to look at it; but there is much advice on this site to make sure you have a solid mounting while decoupling the driver from the metal door skin to allow the driver to make it's "true sound". This soluiton affectively and effectively does that by giving it a secure mounting position while isolating it from a portion of the automobile that impart quite a bit of unwanted resonance and dynamics to the driver. I guess you would have to hear the vehicle before stating he has acheived the opposite and actually lost dynamic.

Jason, feel free to post your RTA plots so we can see how well the system does respond.


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Very, very nice. Always been a fan of of the 325 series Beemers. 

Well done on a clean and simple install.

One question, I see alot of US builders in the mock-up stage using this "pink board"







What actually is it? Living in Australia, I have never seen it before.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Home insulation- exterior home sheathing. Sheet form small open cell "styrofoam". Easy to cut and mimic the wood dimensions.

http://insulation.owenscorning.com/homeowners/insulation-products/foamular-150.aspx


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you Ryan for handling that one about the pink stuff - I certainly wouldn't have been able to come up with the technical name.

Here is a plot from true RTA run that Sam and I completed. (it is a little hard to see, but shows a pretty good response in the mid bass area.










I went out and listened to a percussion piece that is on the Focal Demo Disc 4 (Cyrill Lutzelschwab & Martin Hess - Boxenkiller) - with the sub turned off in the head unit - the kickdrum sound was solid, hard hitting, and accurate. The tone of the bass guitar was spot on and focused completely in the sound stage.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

and that is what matters; "where the rubber meets the road".

These build logs can be brutal with snipits of "advice" from those passing on information they gleaned from some post without true understanding. Keep it positive bud! Your system sounds amazing! just wait for next week and all will be validated by those you truly look up to and trust in this SQ realm. I'm sure there are some moves you could make to get to the next step, but as I have said, I would be happy if I could match your acoustics... yet my journey continues.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Indeed! I have been jealous of J's front stage since the first listen several weeks ago 


Jman


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Jason, 
Thanks for being there today and letting me listen to the 325. It's great to see the pics from the work in process. I loved your amp rack and doors. Simple yet elegant. Quality, quality work. I'll get the x3 done sometime soon and we can have another get together. I can't wait to have another listen!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you John for taking the time to listen to my little system and playing some fantastic tracks to evaluate the good, bad, and the ugly. 

Thank you for sharing your thoughts on the 9887, and I would like to pick up on that discussion again soon (I may even be convinced to make a change ). I would really like to get together with you to invest a little more time for critical listening, I would like to get some suggestions on crossover, EQ settings. 

Thank you again for your kind words. I can't wait to hear the x3!


----------



## Audiophillic (May 26, 2009)

That is one sweet e46 install man.... Seriously. Looks like a sound system fit for "The Ultimate Driving machine"


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you very much for that feedback. We had a mini-meet here in NC this past weekend, and I received a few compliments on the way the pods in the doors turned out and the amp rack / sub box that Ryan built. I also received a comment or two about the way the system sounds - mellow highs, strong mid bass, and a solid sub stage with the SI Mag. 

I truly appreciate all of these comments. For a year that I had the system installed - I didn't have anyone to listen to my system, and I didn't have anyone else's system to listen to for comparison. It sounded pretty good to me, but sometimes it takes a bit of honest feedback from an experienced DIY listener or listening to another system to gauge where you are on the journey.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I deliberated for quite some time as to what the next step in my system would be. I reached out to many forum members for advice (special thanks to the guys I met at Marv’s BBQ that gave me feedback, and others as well – if I bugged you for weeks, then you know who you are). I had a little cash, and I wanted to get the most ‘bang for my buck’. I decided to purchase the Audison Bit One.1. 

I found a local dealer who sold me the unit and offered a complimentary tune of my system. I decided to ask my friend Ryan (Slade1274 – sladeaudio.com) to help me install the unit, and then I would take it to get the system tuned. 

These aren’t extremely exciting pics, but we added the Bit 1.1 to the existing amp rack, ran the cable for the DRC to the front of the vehicle, temp mounted the DRC, and completed a cursory tune. I had absolutely no problems with the Bit 1.1 – the software was extremely easy to use, everything worked the first time, no noise issues, and the flexibility of crossover points and slopes really helped me change the sound of my system. One of the features I really found useful is the ability to mute one speaker or sets of speakers at a time to really hear what is going on.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

After we got the pieces hooked up and ran the disc set up, it was time to set crossover points and do a little ‘tuning’ using True RTA.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I took my bimmer with the installed Bit One.1 to Acoustic Images with Bryan Wilkinson and Mark Worrel for a tuning session. Mark began by measuring the maximum unclipped voltage from my Alpine 9887 and setting the volume on the HU accordingly. He then checked polarity of the drivers, level matched the input sensitivity of the Zuki and the US Amps. Bryan connected the Audiocontrol RTA to level match the output of the drivers in the Bit One software, and compete the crossover and EQ adjustments in the software. 
































































This is not going to be any surprise to anyone reading this thread on this forum, but I was amazed by the results after level matching – finding the max unclipped voltage out of the HU, and level matching the input sensitivity of the amps.

When I had installed the amps – I had the gain for the tweets at 0 and the mids at about ¼ with the sub at about ½. I thought I was compensating for the 8 ohm mids versus the 6 ohm tweets, but of course I found out later that the mids have higher sensitivity that showed up when the output levels were set in the software. The sound was ‘laid back’ to my ears, but many commented that it sounded a bit muted – there was no sparkle in the upper frequencies. Bryan stated that it sounded like everything was playing through a tube sock. Once things were leveled – the Morel tweeters ‘woke up’. It was an amazing transformation. 

Mark and Bryan set the output levels using the Audiocontrol unit, and they calculated and inputted the time alignment settings in the software. I have utilized the 3 remaining pre-sets in the Bit One software to provide a sound that is a bit more tailored to my listening preference. I found that the output levels that were set sometimes had me maxed out on the volume knob with quiet recordings. I also set a couple different subwoofer crossover points that were higher than the 45 hz point that was originally set. I felt that I needed a bit of midbass punch from the SI Mag that I wasn’t getting with the crossover point set at 45 hz.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Door Install / DRC Mount

I had originally talked to Mark about getting a bit more sound deadening done on my doors and mounting my DRC in a little more permanent position. I talked to Ryan about completing this because he had some of the materials, he had completed MLV installation in his car recently, and he had some good thoughts on the DRC mounting. So I finally decided on another road trip to Atlanta. I contacted Don at sounddeadenershowdown.com and ordered some MLV and CLD tiles and headed to Atlanta for another marathon installation race against time. 

The Doors:

My original install had a layer of Dynamat Extreme that covered most of the ‘hole’ between the inner and outer door metal. Nothing was vibrating in my doors, and the road noise wasn’t terrible, but I wanted to see if a layer of MLV would improve it – even slightly. I also wanted to see if closing up the hole and ‘containing’ the sound in the ‘enclosure’ of the outer / inner door metal would improve the mid bass response at all. I have also had trouble with water running down through the door and on to the rear of the previous speakers I had installed. I used a foam baffle (cut in half) as a deflection over the rear of the Morels, but I wanted a better solution. 




























We used a thin piece of sheet metal from Home Depot, small screws, and some non-drying modeling clay to seal









You may notice the Hobbit foot in this pic


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Next we mounted the MLV – very time consuming, tedious task that takes a lot of patience. Thankfully, Ryan has a lot of that – when it gets frustrating, he takes a minute to go on to another task, or he gets another Guinness. 



















We also took treated the inside of the door card with CLD panels. This is a well constructed, heavy door card, but I felt that while I was in there and I had the materials, I might as well add some material to it. This is a picture prior to CLD - don't know why I don't have any with CLD (maybe they didn't make it into photobucket yet).



















Once we finally got the cards back on over the MLV, I used the CLD panels to create a bit of a ‘tunnel’ for the sound to enter the ‘chamber’ instead of leaking between the inner metal and the door card. I may pull the CLD panels out and replace with MLV in the near future.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

DRC Mount

When I have the Bit One.1 installed, we just had a temporary mounting solution for the DRC, but I wanted something a bit more stable, finished looking, but removable if necessary. I had a tray under the A/C controls that the door never really worked right, and I just usually store my sunglasses in. This became the mounting location for the DRC. 

Ryan used ABS plastic that he cut a space for the DRC and built up to fit the space vacated by the tray. Aesthetically, I believe the piece turned out perfectly, it is solid, but it is removable if necessary.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Random Pics

These are some random pics of the Morel HU 621’s and the H-Audio Ebony drivers that may find a home in the bimmer.

Ebony on left, Morel on Right



























Ryan and I have talked about a potential mounting plan in the stock location – challenges versus benefits? Weigh in if you have an opinion.



















The thought would be to build up a ring that would mount to the metal and allow the front of driver to site within the grill area of the stock location (not touching the door card at all). A hole would be cut in the metal to allow the sound to be sent between the inner / outer metal. I could still use the pod that I currently have which keeps the drivers closer together, brings the mid bass sound a few inches higher off of the floor, and tilts the drivers a little bit towards the listeners. 

My system may be changed completly in the near future - I'll have to figure out which direction I want to go with it. Thanks again for viewing.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a simple system diagram as well that Ryan put together for me.










We re-arranged the wiring a bit as well to better mount the amp.


----------



## TREOSOLS (Jun 19, 2009)

i sure do like the placement of the DRC, look foward to seeing it in person


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

bertholomey said:


> I have a simple system diagram as well that Ryan put together for me.
> 
> 
> We re-arranged the wiring a bit as well to better mount the amp.
> ...


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

im thinking of going 3way with my oz 380cs
im still in the process of planning it, which is a 6.5 inch woofer
but wont not mounting it on a baffle and having it vent into the door affect the midbass response? like isolating the back waves from the front?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

poochieone said:


> Most people that install 6.5" mids in their E46's do just what you described with the stock locations. you an fit drivers up to 7" in diameter and just short of 3" deep and still keep the stock look. that is a great way to not visually modify the door cards and it can sound pretty darn good. to be honest, i'm not sure how much benefit you get by angling the speakers up where you have mounted them especially since they installed further back than the stock locations, but if you are happy, that's all that matters. i wasn't with mine. I decided since i would cut up the door cards, i may as well install morel 9's (shallow enough to mount without making them stand out too much and still keep most of the door's map pocket available.
> 
> if you are willing to cut up the panel, have you considered going 3 way? you could use a 3 or 4" driver angled on the stock location and a midbass where your mid is now mounted. otherwise, maybe consider using a larger mid for better midbass response? lots of options once you decide to cut up that panel!



You have a PM


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Everything just keeps looking better and better Jason! You and Ryan are like a modern day dynamic duo  

Those H-audio mids look really nice! Have you had a chance to do any A-B comparisons with them? 

Keep up the great work and I will see ya Saturday!!

Jman


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Love the way this car sounds after the tune! I have the feeling if you get clearance from the wife this thread is going to get much longer. Hardest part of any install.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

j-man said:


> Everything just keeps looking better and better Jason! You and Ryan are like a modern day dynamic duo
> 
> Those H-audio mids look really nice! Have you had a chance to do any A-B comparisons with them?
> 
> ...


Thanks J-Man! I really like the looks of the Ebony Mids (of course I love the looks of the Morel as well - very unique basket / motor structure). Ryan has done an A-B comparison with the ID OEM and it was favorable - probably more on that this Saturday.




minibox said:


> Love the way this car sounds after the tune! I have the feeling if you get clearance from the wife this thread is going to get much longer. Hardest part of any install.


The Wife..... well, I could take the tact of "What she doesn't know won't hurt her", but hopefully she would get in the car after the changes and be amazed at the improvement (possibly too much wishful thinking there). 

She has been very impressed with the work that Ryan has done on the car and she really likes the sound - she just has a hard time with, "But honey, it could potentially sound much better than that...."


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

glad to finally hear about your odessey in person today  cant wait to see the transformation 

b


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice BMW install, and yes level matching is most important., Glad they got you fixed..


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

DAT said:


> Nice BMW install, and yes level matching is most important., Glad they got you fixed..


Thanks for the comment! The level matching of the amps (gain control) remains from the 'tune', but the levels in the Bit One output have changed drastically. I keep the original 'tune' as pre-set A - huge difference between that pre-set and the one I use. 

The funny thing is, I'm going to have to do it all over again once I get new equipment  




simplicityinsound said:


> glad to finally hear about your odessey in person today  cant wait to see the transformation
> 
> b


My odessey has been more about missteps then victories, but it might not have been as fun to have gotten it 'perfect' from day one (it would have been cheaper for sure). 

Thanks for listening to the whole saga, and for letting me hear your fantastic car!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Does that mean you went to California, or that Bing came to North Carolina?

Jay


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Jason is "lucky" (depending on your viewpoint) to travel around. This time he was in Cali and could meet up with Bing and see his "install bay".


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I do feel lucky that I have the opportunity to travel. I have met some of the coolest guys on this forum, and I have had the opportunity to listen to their systems. It's fun to look at the build threads, but it is something totally different to be able to hear the cars that you see on the forum. 

I just hope I have a chance to continue to travel to California next year so I can hit Marv's BBQ again - that was a blast!


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Jason,

It's great to hear how your system is turning out and that you're maximizing the potential of your existing gear. I had a feeling it would turn out positive once things were tuned and due to the fact that you had selected quality components from the get-go. 

George


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks George,

I believe I came out well when I had my crisis of choosing which direction to take with equipment choices this past summer (Pioneer deck, PS drivers, Bit One.1). I am very happy with the Bit One (sound, flexibility, and the software interface). 

I learned a little bit about tuning when the Bit One was installed, and realized (of course) the impact it plays in the overall system performance and my enjoyment of the system. 

I have a couple equipment 'upgrades' planned in the near future, and Ryan is going to help me with some installation 'upgrades' as well (mainly getting a solid mount for the mid bass driver). Once those two items are improved, I am going to seek out a quality tune. 

My goal is to be 'done' (for a while at least) so I can just enjoy the system and not think (scheme) about it any more. I want to move on to something else (like home audio - I heard some phenomonal gear while in DC!). Anyway, I'll have a little more to add to this install in a couple months.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 16, 2009)

All these custom pods is really making me want to do a 3-way in the front of my 330ci...

Cut the doors for 7", then do pods for a 5.25" and throw a tweeter up top... Aw the dream of a massive front stage again...

But it's my DD and around here it would get stolen QUICK if I didn't hide it really well.

Looks good, I love the pods and the box design for the IB is pretty sweet as well.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words!

I don't think I ever really explained the 'pods' in the door very clearly. They are basically exagerated baffles mounted to the door card. There is a 'tunnel' of CLD panels which opens up to the inner door, so these are still IB in the door, playing between the inner / outer door. 

The SI Mag V4 is actually in a 1 cu ft sealed box. At the time that Ryan and I were installing the sub, it just made sense to invert the driver. I didn't need a grill to protect the cone, and I think the basket on this particular driver looks pretty good. 

In the next month I'll be making some changes - hopefully make some improvements. I'd love to see your install if you do put those drivers in the doors.


----------

